# Bubble Hash!



## HYDRO333 (Jul 31, 2007)

Just picked up some bubble bags, EXPENSIVE THOU, Anyway wont to be prepared for later. My Q is when making it which is better to use dried leafs or right off the plant leafs.


----------



## Hick (Jul 31, 2007)

.either works great, "I" feel the cleaner, more pure hash is easier to aquire useing fresh leaf, frozen, then subjected to the bags. 
   Dried leaf tends to allow more plant matter to be ground small enough to pass through the mesh's.
...but your yield will be slightly better useing dry..."IMHO"


----------



## allgrownup (Jul 31, 2007)

Does the same hold true for ISO Hash?  

Dry or fresh cuttings, which is better to use?


----------



## Hick (Aug 1, 2007)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> Does the same hold true for ISO Hash?
> 
> Dry or fresh cuttings, which is better to use?



..Not in my opinion, allgrownup. The difference being, with iso, you are extracting any and all _essential oils_.  Regardless of the material that is used, the iso dissolves and extracts the thc(along with other oils). While the BB process is restricyed to siply seperateing the trichomes from the plant matter.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Aug 1, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone bought bubble bags and if all them are the same.
Cause mine only came with two bags a red ann blue one, So just wont to know the microns of each.


----------



## allgrownup (Aug 1, 2007)

So would it be a fair statement to say:

ISO and Bubble are of equal potency yet one would be worse for your health due to consisting of more than just trichs?

Or do these oils contain THC as well meaning the ISO would be of greater potency.

trying to decide what to do with my shake.

I'm leaning towards ISO right now.

THX


----------



## Hick (Aug 2, 2007)

bubble is "IMHO" more pure, nothing but trichomes (thc)
iso extracts _"all" _ essential iols...


----------

